# Is flash player on every AOSP rom horrible?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Compared to sense, I get around half the frame rates.. are there any ROMs that have better performance or is it pretty much a given that it sucks?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Flash on CM7 is much much better than any sense rom I have ever used.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine runs smooooth and audio is great. No flash hacks just regular from the market. On cm7.1 and IMO kernel.

I recommend this website to everyone it shows audio and video same time and is pretty neat in my opinion. Check it out

http://www.wechoosethemoon.org/


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Flash works great here.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I find that when on sense roms my frame rate is better specifically if i'm watching some sort of flash video online (not Netflix). Am I the only where the video doesn't fill up the entire screen on aosp but it does on sense?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i find flash to be pretty horrible on anything


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Flash on CM7 is much much better than any sense rom I have ever used.


Really? i cant get any audio on cm7.1.1 on 10.2 flash. Its supposed to be a known issuse . What did you do to 
make it work? Only cm7 1.6.1 had the flash player working properly as far as i know. Maybe some sites work better then others but i allways test mine on WWE.com just to compare apples with apples.....


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

"mrreed2u said:


> Really? i cant get any audio on cm7.1.1 on 10.2 flash. Its supposed to be a known issuse . What did you do to
> make it work? Only cm7 1.6.1 had the flash player working properly as far as i know. Maybe some sites work better then others but i allways test mine on WWE.com just to compare apples with apples.....


10.3 from the market works perfect for me. Audio and video


----------



## bpyazel (Sep 20, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> Really? i cant get any audio on cm7.1.1 on 10.2 flash. Its supposed to be a known issuse . What did you do to
> make it work? Only cm7 1.6.1 had the flash player working properly as far as i know. Maybe some sites work better then others but i allways test mine on WWE.com just to compare apples with apples.....


There was a fix for that somewhere. Had something to do with removing permissions on a file. Also, i beleive flash works with cm 7 if you use Opera browser without needing to do the fix.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

forgot to add im oin Dolphin Browser HD much better then cm7 stock browser.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah, the issue is only with the stock browser.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sense roms play flash about twice as fast. Go play a 720p video on youtube or your favorite porn site. The video will hardly play and if it does, it will be 2fps. Sense roms are completely watchable and very smooth.

Only AOSP for me.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

this has to do with the need to remove the permission to use hardware acceleration on aosp roms... i wonder with the new libaudio if this will still be a problem


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

never really tried flash on sense roms (never really tested) aside from speak easy speed test thats about it.

Also this could be good or it could be bad who knows

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/03/adobe-flash-11-and-air-3-available-tonight/


----------

